# OK class, if you are a 3er and present, post your signature here!



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

yea, right here


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Uh ... OK.*



Patrick


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*I can't write. Here's my mark*

X


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

Bueller....Bueller.....Bueller.....


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## ATL 330i (Dec 21, 2001)

No pickshure, but I is here


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

No 3-er yet, but I'm here too.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Present and acounted for Sir


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Any of yous ****'s touch me or my stuff, and I'll kill ya.*

hee hee.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Any of yous ****'s touch me or my stuff, and I'll kill ya.*



hts said:


> *hee hee. *


OK Francis


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

here ya go


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

here 'tis


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*No!*


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Why?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

still can't wipe that grin off my face when I'm driving


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Yep!

(Pictures to follow in the spring when the fugly snow skins are off!)


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Here!*

But I'm in the middle of upgrading my "signature". 

They say it would be sunny tomorrow, so I will get some new pics of my car for this task.

But in the meantime, I am a 330Ci, SP, 5-sp.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

*signature*

here's my new and improved sig..


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

No pic yet


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

*My sweet girl*

2001 325XI, pp, cwp, xenons, fogs, auto - would have been cheaper if I took delivery after new package prices!


----------



## RaVe (Jan 4, 2002)

here u are - first post...


----------



## motts-02-325i (Jan 7, 2002)

present


----------



## Jason 325i Step (Dec 25, 2001)

Mine is da bomb


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

i need to work on mine...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Waiting 'till spring for some pics with my Miglia's on, but in any case I'm here!


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*here is my sig...*



Jason 325i Step said:


> *Mine is da bomb  *


looks like the results of a cluster bomb hitting an innocent BMW driver!


----------



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

Just got here. Working, working, working.


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

I have arrived


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

My wish is your command


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Present, Sir!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Is *this* the most useless thread ever?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm late for the party!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Better late than never, right?

- Cowboy


----------



## Yipper (Dec 22, 2001)

last one to report cleans the break dust!


----------



## Radfahrer (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Here You Go...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Yipper, I just found out that a guy I know in Clinton has a 1983 E28 with a heavily modded 1991 3.5l engine (and trans) from an E34!

He's got a Dinan chip in there, a lightened flywheel, headers, free-flow exhaust, etc...

How's that for a frighteningly fast stealthy FrankenBimmer?!?


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

PRESENT!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Booooo!


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

*present*

I'm present and accounted for. No pictures though.

2002 325i
Alpine White
steptronic


----------



## Topazmanian (Jan 8, 2002)

Emission said:


> *Why? *


Hey Emissions.....Decided to stay with the 330 ? How did you get out of that lease?


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*sig*

Signature under construction!!!


----------



## paul-in-ore (Jan 8, 2002)

*Guess I should post my .sig here, huh?*

I'll add a pic (but not to my .sig cause that's boring, even if it is the very best looking BMW built today  ) as soon as I figure out how to attach it without having it hosted on a website somewhere...

The "post a reply" window seems to suggest that you can directly attach a .jpg file to a post, but it doesn't seem to work for me. Not sure why not though...


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

No pics yet, I'm working on that.


----------



## jeffmc (Dec 20, 2001)

NT


----------



## Damon (Dec 21, 2001)

This is my old AW sig. My ship lands on Monday the 14th so it'll be time for a new one soon enough.


----------



## Dean325Ci (Jan 11, 2002)

Present


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

nt


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Howdy!*

Someday I'll take some better pictures, but hey, by then I'll have my new car!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Damon said:


> *This is my old AW sig. My ship lands on Monday the 14th so it'll be time for a new one soon enough.  *


Nice! Looks like a scene out of "Fight Club."


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

Cowboy,

Sweet sig. How did you make that?


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Just a little Flash, and a whole bunch of HTML..

I could get into details, but it would probably bore most of the readers here. 

- Cowboy


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Finished signature.*

..


----------



## debaser330ci (Dec 28, 2001)

i'm here.
had to go to the .org to find out why i couldn't get to the 'fest last coupla days.

feh!


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah, me too!


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Yep


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Right on.. I wonder what the problem is, it still doesn't work right for me..


----------

